

Ask HN: Is it wise to switch to Google Compute Engine, from Amazon? - rudimk

I've been reading up on Google Compute Engine. Lately, I'm into high-performance numerical computing, and I use AWS for much of my work. But looking at the kind of instances and pricing that GCE provides - is it a good idea to make a switch?<p>Thanks!
======
bdfh42
Looks to me that Amazon are serious about the cloud and their hosting/database
products. Amazon are good at making a business out of affordable margins.

Google are keen to engage with early adopters and see where that engagement
takes them but show little sign of committing to being a long term service
provider of this sort.

~~~
rudimk
You've got a point there. The other thing that just occurred to me - what if
they pull the plug, a few years from now? After all, that's what's happening
with Google Reader.

